# Certaines musiques disparaissent



## xx-flo-xx (15 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Je possède un iPod touch (nouveau modèle) et lorsque je créé mes playlist sur iTunes et que je synchronise j'ai 2 problèmes:
- certaines musiques restent grisées sur iTunes, pourquoi?
- après synchronisation certaines musiques placées dans les playlist disparaissent, pourquoi?

J'ai créé une bibliothèque iTunes, toutes les musiques que je souhaite mettre sur l'ipod sont donc bien sur l'tunes...

J'ai du mal à comprendre...


----------



## Emma31 (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai un souci similaire et je pense que le souci vient d'iTunes sur mon iMac et pas sur mon iPhone XS...
J'ai fait un post détaillé ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/musique-et-playlists-vides.1334945/
Vous avez pu régler votre souci depuis ?


----------

